# New Dogtra Edge



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Has any one had a chance to play with it? 

I have a 2300 right now which I have been very happy with so far other then the fact it's broken right now (remote lcd or dial isn't working right, won't go bellow 40). I've been considering getting either another 2300 as I now have a couple dogs or possibly a 2 dog model either the 2302 or one of the sure stim (not sure if that's just a dumb gimmick) then I saw an advert for the new Edge and thought that could possible be a good multi dog option and I like the fact it's expandable.


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

I had the two dog model (282 i think) and had an issue with the way it worked and my working it. About the unit, you can't have a separate setting for each collar. I had one hard dog and one very sensitive dog. If I had to correct one, I had to make sure I was on the right setting, and hit the right button. I probably could have trained myself to do so, but was too lazy.
About my working it, sometimes, I'd hit the wrong button tagging the wrong dog. I ended up using it as a one dog collar, and eventually replaced it with 2 7100h's.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

good points, I'm so conditioned to press a certain button I always use that might be an issue when I'm in automatic state of mind. 

How do you like the 7100 series? Does that have a magnet or an on/off button on the collar? Don't think it has the rapid charge either and I have found that really handy for last minute charges.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> good points, I'm so conditioned to press a certain button I always use that might be an issue when I'm in automatic state of mind.
> 
> How do you like the 7100 series? Does that have a magnet or an on/off button on the collar? Don't think it has the rapid charge either and I have found that really handy for last minute charges.


I had the 7100. It has the magnetic on / off. The thing that I didn't like about it was the vibration. It's marketted as "be sure of your stimulation" that it vibrates when the electric hits the dog. Buuuuuuut if the collar is off and you push the button it still vibrates. So it's really just a "you pushed the button correctly" not a "the electric was delivered".


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

I've spoken to a few people who have had a chance to demo this collar (Pat Nolan included), and from the sounds of it, it's really not worth the money. They say the remote feels cheap and breakable in your hand, the different color lights are neat, but since it only comes as a single dog unit, it can be quite pricey to expand to 3-4 dogs.

I was disappointed to hear this, but I'll stick with my current Dogtra for now.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Brett Bowen said:


> I had the 7100. It has the magnetic on / off. The thing that I didn't like about it was the vibration. It's marketted as "be sure of your stimulation" that it vibrates when the electric hits the dog. Buuuuuuut if the collar is off and you push the button it still vibrates. So it's really just a "you pushed the button correctly" not a "the electric was delivered".


I had a feeling that's all that was. Was having the vibe in the remote annoying? It seems like a neat idea in big bulky gloves but would otherwise be irritating.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Britney Pelletier said:


> I've spoken to a few people who have had a chance to demo this collar (Pat Nolan included), and from the sounds of it, it's really not worth the money. They say the remote feels cheap and breakable in your hand, the different color lights are neat, but since it only comes as a single dog unit, it can be quite pricey to expand to 3-4 dogs.
> 
> I was disappointed to hear this, but I'll stick with my current Dogtra for now.


It is funny to me that a Dogtra pro-staff member doesn't even like the collar! Adding a few lights and changing an 1800 into an updated version is sad on dogtra's part. They haven't given us anything really new or innovative in many years. 

I just bought a DT Systems H2O 1830 and i love it!


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Britney Pelletier said:


> it can be quite pricey to expand to 3-4 dogs.


I checked with my local dealer and he said $400 to start with a single dog unit, then $180 for each additional collar. So a two dog system would already be $580 that's pretty steep compared to what else is out there.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> I had a feeling that's all that was. Was having the vibe in the remote annoying? It seems like a neat idea in big bulky gloves but would otherwise be irritating.


Wasn't annoying. The vibration is just enough to let you know the button was pushed.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I've played with it a bit and yeah, the lights are cool but the transmitter is awkward in your hand. I'm a Tritronics guy but Dogtra is a close second. As far as models go, for most sport and LE applications, basic models ofmost brands work just fine. From what I've seen, the only difference in the higher end models of Dogtra is range. In a LE, if my dog is 1/2 a mile away from me, I've got other issues to deal with. I do like the ability on the Edge to have the ability to switch out the Rheostat dial for a click dial because I often need to change levels of stim without taking my eyes of the dog. I have to look at the dail to make sure I'm not going to over stim with the Rheostat.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Pete Stevens said:


> From what I've seen, the only difference in the higher end models of Dogtra is range.


Pretty much and I agree for most applications (unless you're hunting) 1/2mile is plenty. With the 2300 and 3500 you do get the rapid charge which is handy, and with the 3500 you also get the mild dog mode switch (which I think is a little redundant). 

I ended up getting a 2302.. found it on sale at dogtrastore.com for less then my local guy was selling the 7102, even with shipping.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of car chargers for any collar or at least bringing an invertor so you can charge stuff while you have down time. As a small equipment dealer, it can be really hard to compete with the manufacturer or a really large company. They can beat my prices sometimes but those places won't help you with any training.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I purchased this unit and find it rather ideal for my needs. As for durability, the most vulnerable spot appears to be the antenna, which is longer and less stout than the TT Pro.

The most practical upgrade to be done to a unit like this one or any other like it would be to add a memory feature to retain the settings for each of the separate collars. The LCD displays all the data you need and as long as you had the ability to lock your settings for each dog I'd find a unit such as this an excellent cross over collar for people who work with more than one type of dog or for more than one specific application.

I've got one dog that stays close and I will use the collar for an entirely different purpose than I would with my mastiff who does range at considerably greater distances. Given the heavy underbrush and dark fall or spring season here, the illumination feature on the collar should be useful especially during high winds, movement of the handler during a hunt, or when other background noise would otherwise keep me from identifying her location by auditory means.

Marta, I know you have since purchased something else but I did want to come back to this thread and offer a different perspective on the unit. Mind you, this is my first E collar so I don't have any particular bias against specific features. This unit feels good in my hand with the exception of the slightly intrusive belt clip. It also has a no nonsense set up thats easy to pick up and use right out of the box.

I compared this unit to the TT Pro and found myself turning the transmitter over in my hand and looking curiously at some of the features and design characteristics. Even after I figured out what everything did I still didn't find it to my liking. It needs to be said that if I had two sport or the same type of dogs I would have never considered a collar with these features as I doubt I would find the entire Edge package all that useful. This collar just happened to fit every need I have with the exception of being able to retain in memory the settings of each collar.


----------

